# MOD Questions...



## charlestwaters (Dec 19, 2003)

Hey folks...

I own a series 2 Tivo 140xxxx, and a couple HR10-250's. Here's my ?

I tried modding the 140 back before the TiVo desktop, Multi-Room viewing, etc. was in the software. Basically, it's still a "virgin" box. Is there any advantage to modding the TiVo now?

Also, For the HR10-250's. Those networkable right out of the box, or do you have to mod them!? If so, has anyone come out with a Mod For Dummies book on the 250?

Thanx in advance!


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

No DTivo is networkable "out of the box". Check out this:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=265929#goto_threadsearch


----------



## charlestwaters (Dec 19, 2003)

Thanx for the reply. I posted a message in that thread, so hopefully it gets answered. That seems to be quite an active thread topic!

Just in case it doesn't...

The link you listed, can that be completed from a PC running XP, or does it have to be running Linux!?

And how can I tell if the boxes I have are 6.2? They are about 2 - 3 months old, if that, and are still NIB!

--- Goobz!


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Software version - look in the system info
PC does not need Linux on it (you boot from a bootable Linux cd) just DO NOT boot to XP with the Tivo drive attached.


----------

